# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Të drejtat tuaja në kanal

## Albo

Te gjithe ata vizitore qe respektojne te gjitha rregullat e kanalit behen pjese e komunitetit tone virtual ne Internet. Per ta ne kemi dale me disa te drejta dhe privilegje:

*Te drejtat e vizitoreve*

- Te drejten per te frekuentuar dhomen per aq kohe sa respetojne rregullat.
- Te drejten te kerkojne te drejten e tyre duke u ankuar kur dikush nga operatoret apo SOP-te u shkelin atyre te drejtat.
- Te drejten te kontaktoni direkt me krijuesit e dhomes per te shprehur shqetesimet, sugjerimet apo verejtjet tuaja.
- Te drejten per tu ndihmuar nga operatoret kur kane pyetje, shqetesime apo nuk dine te orientohen ne dhome.


*Privilegjet speciale per vizitoret*

- Dhenien e perhershme te statusit +u ose +v 
- Privilegjin per te mare pjese ne mbarevajtjen e dhomes duke aplikuar per operator
- Gezojne respektin e gjithe stafit qe merret me mbarevajtjen e dhomes.

_Shenim: Te gjitha te drejtat dhe privilegjet e mesiperme jane per ata vizitore qe respektojne rregullat e dhomes dhe krijojne identitetin e tyre ne chat duke hyre ne te rregullisht._ 






Operatoret ashtu sic kane nje liste rregullash per te respektuar dhe zbatuar, kane edhe nje liste te drejtash dhe privilegjesh qe vine me postin e operatorit.

*Te drejtat e operatoreve*

- Kane te drejten te shprehin verejtjet, sugjerimet per mbarevajtjen e dhomes dhe keto degjohen nga SOP-te dhe krijuesit e kanalit.

- Kane te drejten te protestojne dhe ankohen per cdo shkelje apo abuzim qe ata mendojne se u eshte bere nga SOP-te. 

- Kane te drejten ti komunikojne shqetesimin e tyre krijuesve te dhomes ne lidhje me shkeljet dhe abuzimet e SOP-ve te kanalit.

- Kane te drejten te pyesin nje SOP per informacion apo paqartesi ne lidhje me rregulloren e chatit. Operatoret kane te drejten te kerkojne ndihme nga SOP-te ashtu sikunder SOP-te e kane si rregull qe ti pergjigjen cdo kerkese te AOP-ve konform rregullave te chatit.


*Privilegjet e operatoreve*

- Kane te drejten te kerkojne te behen SOP ne kanal per aq kohe sa permbushin te gjitha kriteret e shkruara nga krijuesit e kanalit.




*Te drejtat e Super Operatoreve*

Super operatoret jane ata qe merren direkt me mbarevajtjen e dhomes. Privilegjet e tyre jane te medha dhe po renditen si me poshte:

1. Kane te drejten te komunikojne ne menyre te vazhdueshme me krijuesit e kanalit atehere kur ata nuk jane ne gjendje te zgjidhin nje problem te krijuar.

2. Kane te drejten te marrin nje vendim i cili eshte i patjetersueshem nga operatoret apo vizitoret e dhomes. Vetem krijuesit e kanalit mund te tjetersojne nje vendim te super operatoreve

3. Te gjitha vendimet e super operatoreve nuk kane nevoje per aprovimin e krijuesve per aq kohe sa ato jane konform rregullave te shkruara te kanalit. Kjo u jep SOP-ve nje liri dhe lidership te madh ne dhome.

4. Gezojne te drejten te rekomandojne dhe hedhin ne vote nese nje SOP i ri duhet ti bashkengjitet kanalit. Ky eshte nje vendim qe e marrin krijuesit e dhomes duke u konsultuar nga afer me SOP-te.

Me pak fjale nje SOP eshte nje figure e respektuar ne chat qe gezon respektin e vizitoreve dhe operatoreve dhe mirebesimin e plote te krijuesve te kanalit.

----------

